# HTML-Sonderzeichen umwandeln?



## Create (9. Mai 2002)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem, aus einer Formmaske wird ein Text übertragen, dieser wird, nach dem Abschicken in ein Template eingeführt, dass ist auch alles nicht das Problem. 
Allerinsgs möchte ich, dass HTML-Sonderzeichen umgewandelt werden. Trotz der Anwendung der dafür vorgesehen Funktionen steht "Ö" immer noch als Ö im Quelltext und nicht als HTML-Code (&Ouml.

Mein (mini) Code:
$text = htmlspecialchars($text);
$text = stripslashes($text);
$text = nl2br($text);

Im Template wird {--text--} mit der Eingabe aus $text ersetzt (das funktioniert!)!

Kann mir einer sagen, was ich falsch mache?
Create - manchmal Betriebsblind ist -


----------



## brÅinstorm (9. Mai 2002)

```
htmlspecialchars();
```

.. deckt nur &, ", ', <, > ab. Wenn du auch deutsche umlaute umwandeln willst, dann brauchst du zusätzlich


```
htmlentities();
```

dann würde dein script so aussehen, und tausche nicht die reihenfolge..:


```
<?php
$text = htmlspecialchars(htmlentities($text)); 
$text = stripslashes($text); 
$text = nl2br($text); 
?>
```


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (10. Mai 2002)

was ist an der reihenfolge so wichtig?

ich meine es ist schon klar, das wenn man

```
$text = str_replace("\n","<br>",$text);
$text = htmlspecialchars($text);
```

schreibt, dass dann &lt;br&gt; rauskommt und dann als Ausgabe kein Zeilenumbruch sondern <br> da steht, aber wozu sonst?


----------



## brÅinstorm (10. Mai 2002)

> aber wozu sonst?



reicht das nicht?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (10. Mai 2002)

naja, was könnte denn noch passieren, wenn die reihenfolge nicht so ist wie du sie gepostet hast?


----------



## brÅinstorm (10. Mai 2002)

da das fragezeichen zb von htmlspecialchars() ersetzt wird, wird aus jedem von htmlentities() generierten sonderzeichencode, die ja mit einem fragezeichen anfangen, ein sonderzeichencode für dieses fragezeichen. Also hättest du auf deiner seite &auml;u&szlig;erst unsch&ouml;ne effekte, alle sonderzeichen wären ausgeschrieben.


----------

